# Dad's Tricycle



## Fritz1255 (Jul 13, 2017)

The pictures are of an old tricycle that has been in the family for years.  My dad used it as a kid (he was born in 1927), but I think it is older than that.  My guess is that it may have belonged to my grandfather or one of his siblings, in which case it is pre-1900.  The frame is made from strips of steel riveted together, and the wheels are solid rubber with a wire running down the middle.  The pedals are also solid rubber, and the wheels and pedals are retained with cotter pins.  Any idea how old this is, and what brand it might be?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 14, 2017)

These were known as "pedal bikes" or "tot bikes" and not tricycles even though having three wheels. I haven't seen any catalog pages showing them earlier than the 1920s, though they could have been made. The type of tires with the center wire used on this one makes it appear to be dated in the 1900s. Sometimes the maker put the brand name on the wood seat top which wore off from use over the years.


----------



## Fritz1255 (Jul 15, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> These were known as "pedal bikes" or "tot bikes" and not tricycles even though having three wheels. I haven't seen any catalog pages showing them earlier than the 1920s, though they could have been made. The type of tires with the center wire used on this one makes it appear to be dated in the 1900s. Sometimes the maker put the brand name on the wood seat top which wore off from use over the years.



Yes, definitely a small child's trike.  The seat is about 11" off the ground, and total length is about 24".  It is just the right size for my 2-year old grandson, but probably not for long.  Can you share any catalog pictures?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 15, 2017)

Unfortunately, I'm not hooked up to any scanning device right now. There's a collector book entitled "Riding Toys" that has copies of old riding toy catalog pages dating as far back as the late 1800s. The catalog pages many times weren't very detailed but the text beside each picture usually gives info about the wheel size and finish details - paint color, plating type, etc. I know some other CABE members have this book. Perhaps one of them can scan pages 26 and 27 for you where this style tot bike appears, or maybe you could pick up a copy of the book online.

Dave


----------



## Fritz1255 (Jul 16, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not hooked up to any scanning device right now. There's a collector book entitled "Riding Toys" that has copies of old riding toy catalog pages dating as far back as the late 1800s. The catalog pages many times weren't very detailed but the text beside each picture usually gives info about the wheel size and finish details - paint color, plating type, etc. I know some other CABE members have this book. Perhaps one of them can scan pages 26 and 27 for you where this style tot bike appears, or maybe you could pick up a copy of the book online.
> 
> Dave



Thanks, I have ordered the book through EBay - less than $20 delivered.  Also see the picture below, of a similar trike on EBay.  Many of the details are different, but the construction is very similar, must have been made by the same company.


----------



## Fritz1255 (Jul 23, 2017)

OK, received the book a few days ago.  Yes, it appears that the trike was made in the late 20's when my Dad was a small boy, so the lore associated with it is correct - it was originally his.  Now I need to find his old wagon in the book!  Thanks for the help!


----------

